# Sports Team Theme Requests



## St3rdroids (Jul 1, 2011)

Im going to start on a few themes for sports teams. If you would like your team themed for liberty3 or possibly other roms then post your requests here.


----------



## runcieb (Oct 31, 2011)

i would love LOve LOVE a Nebraska Cornhuskers theme for [K]IN3TX!


----------



## dstreng (Nov 26, 2011)

red sox/ asu/ gcu/ bruins/ coyotes on kin3ctx or eclipse


----------



## St3rdroids (Jul 1, 2011)

Started on one. These are just test images. Trying to get a few ideas rolling.


----------



## runcieb (Oct 31, 2011)

Do you have the Green Bay theme ready to download by chance St3rdroids? I'd love to download it and test for you.


----------



## bygslym69 (Sep 10, 2011)

I will a Alabama roll tide theme

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Have you guys ever been to droidpirate.com? they have metamorph battery icons and everything else (wifi, signal, ect) that you can flash. i'm not a sports guy, just an fyi for you guys.


----------



## s22lane (Jul 19, 2011)

I would name my first born after you for an Auburn theme for Cm 7

Sent from my ADR6300 using Xparent Red Tapatalk


----------



## racymc1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Tampa bay buccaneers, Florida state would be awesome


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Have you guys ever been to droidpirate.com? they have metamorph battery icons and everything else (wifi, signal, ect) that you can flash. i'm not a sports guy, just an fyi for you guys.


i bet its free....


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

racymc1 said:


> Tampa bay buccaneers, Florida state would be awesome


+1 for Florida State, for eclipse.


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

Can you post up an apk for the transparent keyboard for Eclipse? The free'er the better!


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

I personally think the green needs adjusted a bit on that.... and get some of the yellow to be a green bay theme. But that's imo... its looking good so far.

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro using Tapatalk


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE CONSIDER A CHICAGO BULLS TEAM


----------



## vuficent (Nov 6, 2011)

I would love to see the NJ Devils themed for Kin3tx....PLEASE.


----------



## Mattrleaf (Sep 22, 2011)

San Francisco Giants and/or Arizona State Sun Devils would be Ill! Regardless, thank you, my man!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

